# web site promotions



## Arsh (Mar 30, 2008)

I want to promote my web site in Top Search Engines like google,yahoo,msn etc. Pls suggest me how i start all this.

Thanks

Arsh


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 30, 2008)

1. Search Engine Optimization and search submission(free)
2. Buy 'sponsored listing' on Google, Yahoo, MSN, etc.(paid)


----------



## Arsh (Mar 30, 2008)

any tool for web promotions in google,yahoo,msn etc.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 30, 2008)

for your personal websites or blogs ? what is the website category? how much is your budget ? or are you looking for free avenues ?

yes there are tools that can be used to submit your websites to various search engines and directories.

eg. webceo.com has a free SEO software (its basic version)... you can use that.


dont go for any sponsored search listings unless you are selling a product... if you just want traffic to your websites use Adwords (assuming you are looking for paid options also)


_


----------



## anand1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Go for Submitting your sites to these Search Engines and Directories and generate Backlinks for your webpage.


----------



## Arsh (Mar 31, 2008)

With your reference I am trying to practice on webceo. Thanks very much . And you say this is basic software  , for starting it is bes for me. but after practice on WEBCEO , What you say I have need any other software or tool for Web Promotions for Top Ranking in Search Engines  like Yahoo,google,msn etc.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2008)

You can submit your site directly to google and yahoo

*www.google.com/addurl/

*search.yahoo.com/info/submit.html

Don't know about others.


----------



## Arsh (Apr 1, 2008)

how i am checking stats of my sites like how many people visit my site and any kind of checking like from which country user visit my website.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 1, 2008)

www.google.com/analytics

also your hosting control panel should be having stats softwares like webalizer, awstats etc see if you have.


_


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 1, 2008)

Add more specific keywords.


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

Highly recommend the below book for Hot Topic "SEO"  search engine optimization.

SEO: Search Engine Optimization Bible
*tinyurl.com/68yfw2

Features interviews with executives from top search companies, plus appendices on creating successful listings with Google, MSN, Yahoo!, and others 

Topics include creating an SEO plan; managing keywords; maximizing pay-per-click strategies; understanding the role of links and linking; robots, spiders, and crawlers; maintaining SEO; analyzing success rates; and much more 

Janki


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'll add one more book highly recommended for SEO by David Viney one of the United Kingdom's leading search engine optimization (or S.E.O) and his clients include Amazon, Microsoft, British Airways and Centrica.

Get to the Top on Google: Tips and Techniques to Get Your Site to the Top of the Search Engine Rankings

Get more info here : *www.grenleaf.com/idtitle.aspx?titleid=931

Janki
PS: I have ordered my copy.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of SEO gyaan is there available for free across the internet...

going for a book is not that an advantage.. instead spending time actually implementing a few concepts would pay off well 


_


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

^
+1
Internet is a great resource!


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 21, 2008)

I personally like Books, which really helps me a lot. Step by step in proper direction by an expert in his field i.e. in this case SEO Expert David Viney <-- this point is really important & this pays off. 

I have received my copy, really appreciate service of Greenleaf bookshop.

Janki


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 8, 2008)

using google's tools will help u a lot

like analytics, webmaster etc

+ submit a sitemap to google, yahoo and msn


----------

